# Hi!



## ringojcp (Oct 13, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. 

My setup is:

75 gal Oceanic Aquarium
Mahogany stand and canopy with brass dragons
Fluval 404 can
1 Silver Arowana

That's it!

Hi HI


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice!
How long have you had your Arowana?


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

A very welcome


----------

